# cylinder head bolts torque specifications



## bazcorrado (May 18, 2009)

i am working on my passat and i need torque specifications.i was told 60 ml and two rounds of 90 degrees. i would like to know if its right, and how many pounds of torque is 60 ml.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: cylinder head bolts torque specifications (bazcorrado)*

60 Nm is 48ft /lbs


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: cylinder head bolts torque specifications (Slimjimmn)*

torque spec..."fit all bolts and hand tighten"
then torque bolts to 60Nm (44ft-lb), "then tighten 1/4 turn more using a rigid wrench", "then tighten 1/4 turn further".....Sequence is a double sqaure of the 4 inner bolts, then the 4 outer...tigttneing in diagonal fashion in each square pattern. These are STRETCH TORQUED ONE TIME USE BOLTS...so hope you have a new set for the install! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

